# Coconut Hot Dogs



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Coconut Hot Dogs

Oil (for frying)
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup cornstarch
1 teaspoon salt
1/16 teaspoon white pepper
1 1/2 teaspoons oil
1/2 to 2/3 cup beer (at room temperature)
6 hot dogs
1 cup coconut, slightly chopped
3 tablespoons flour

Heat oil to 350 degrees F.

Combine flour, cornstarch, salt and pepper. Stir in 1 1/2 teaspoons oil and desired amount of beer so batter is not too thin. Coat hot dogs with batter, lifting out of batter with a fork. Sprinkle with coconut. Roll lightly in flour. Fry hot dogs one at a time in oil until golden. Heat in 275 degree F oven for 8 to 10 minutes until center of hot dogs are heated.


----------

